# Gordons Bay/Clovelly Monday 15 Oct 07



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have Monday off work so I will be hitting Gordon's Bay early with the plan to have a good go at some pelagics until about lunch time. Anyone who wants to join me is welcome. Current plan is to hit the water pre-dawn and collect some live squid and/or yakkas while it is still dark. Failing that, I will be downrigging some HBs and tossing around some SPs hoping to tangle with some big Kingies. If the big boys don't want play I will be casting smaller lures at the washes looking for the typical bream, whiting etc that are fairly prolific in that area (I have seen some of the monster whiting there while snorkeling).

I have a heap of Gulps (shrimps, sandworms, minnows and grubs) that I picked up but haven't had a chance to try yet, so hopefully I can break them in. I also want to try out the sx40s fat brother, the chubby ck40, and see if it can compete with the faultless sx40.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

G'day Deano,

I may up for an early one on monday and then go to work. Will keep an eye on the weather and let you know closer to the time.
Reckon your approach is spot on, hopefully there will be some good fish around (and less bluebottles).

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

There were no BBs today - just very windy - if conditions settle I might come down - I'll keep a watchout and confirm closer to the day

Wopfish


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll be watching the weather to, looks like the first chance for a fish.
Abit of flat and glassy would be nice if anyone up there is taking orders.

I had a thought for these kingies, does anyone have a large bait jig? could be the right size to cast and pull it through them but if more than one took it, it could get interesting :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow, is any one heading out in the morning ?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Probably !!!!!

Wifes got back from overseas today!!!

So pass out request required!!!!!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Went out this morning after I landed from Bangkok at 0600 (obviously lack of oxygen was a contributing factor).
Lots of boats, but the conditions for launching at Gordon's were not the best. Got wacked by a wave as I attempted to enter, but luckily I just got pushed back. Second attempt more succesful. No luck with any fish, just lots of puffer fish. 
Gave up the re-entry as the waves were too big and very erratic. Paddled to the beach at Gordon's Bay and hauled up the kayak the hard way.
Wind appeared to be SE, so the waves were smashing right onto the concrete ramp at Gordon's. Just monitor the swell tomorrow and the wind. Preferablt o have a NW with a slight swell.
Saw a pod of 5 Minke whales a stone's throw from Shark Point.
Good luck tomorrow.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Looks the goods on seabreeze, definately the best chance for next week anyway. I'm keen but probably a 50/50 at the moment as i have been up early bass fishing both saturday and sunday.

I'll post later to confirm.

Cheers,


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave73 and i will be at the ramp at 5.00, conditions are looking good.
At the moment we are thinking we will head around to shark point and have a look.


----------

